# Spring Lake Bellbrook Ohio



## XChief (May 8, 2014)

Went fishing yesterday at Spring Lake in Bellbrook Ohio. I sat on the east bank and fished. From the north east corner going west about 100' I saw 2 guys pull out 4 Rainbows in less than 1 hour. Another guy ask me if they were biting and I told him I only had a few bites and told him about the 2 guys and where they were fishing. He went over there and left about a half hour later with 4 trout. So I get this idea!!!! I'll got over there and try it out. well, I did not catch anything, I was using the same bait. I did slip and fall and I hurt my shoulder and think I cracked a rib. Went back and sat down where I was fishing at and tried my fly rod. I got a couple strikes but did not hook anything. While I was using my fly rod a kid came up to me and said my other pole was bouncing around like crazy, I did not notice it. It fell off the bench but was still proped up on the pole prop. I go over and start reeling it in. The 10# Braided line broke. I put up the fly rod and got out my 10' Crappie Pole, took off the Wabble float and put on a larger split-shot. It also has 10# Braid and 4# Flouro leader with a salmon egg hook. Put on some power bait (it floats) split shot was about 16" from the hook. Tossed it out where I had been fishing all day, about 15 min later my line is stretching out and I grab the pole and let it run some more and then set the hook. 14" Rainbow Trout, first trout I have ever caught in my 64 years. Got that of the line and tossed it out again and about 5 min later same thing, caught another one. That's enough for me. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/album.php?albumid=3356&pictureid=18861

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/album.php?albumid=3356&pictureid=18860

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/album.php?albumid=3356&pictureid=18859


----------

